# Lacie Going To Jail



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As some of you may remember, about 6 months ago Animal Control came to my house because Lacie was barking excessively. :smilie_tischkante: I had thought that the matter was resolved when Jerry returned from his vacation in November, however, now that he's been back in Phoenix for the last 4 months, Lacie is once again outside barking her head off. :w00t: 

Well about a month ago Animal Control came to visit. olice: I had just returned from Phoenix with Jerry in the hospital again and Lacie was once again outside barking at the Animal Control person. They left a door tag asking me to call them, which I fully intended on doing, but, Jerry ended up in the hospital yet again and Lacie, Tilly and I were off to Phoenix. So calling Animal Control was completely out of my mind at that point. :brownbag: 

Jerry is once again back in the hospital and I returned from Phoenix over the weekend to find a Summons had been mailed to me to appear in Court on May 4, 2009 about Lacie's excess barking. :smpullhair: I have no idea how this Court appearance will go or what will happen. If any of you have had experience with this, please let me know. :smhelp: 

In the meantime, I have a small gate in between my office and the rest of the house. Tilly is able to easily jump over the gate, but Lacie (who has Grade 1 patellas) is not able to jump over it. Tilly can get to the doggie door to go out to do her potty and Lacie (who was originally trained on potty pads) can use those. She has plenty of room as the area is the office, the laundry room and the guest bathroom. I'm hoping that this helps. rayer: 

In the meantime, if you know of anyone that wants a very SPOILED maltese that will soon be a convict to boot, please let me know. At this point, I think I would pay anyone to take her.  Of course, not really, but she does have me pretty upset over this. :angry: 

I never in my lifetime thought that I would be calling Tilly the "Good Girl" :innocent: and Lacie the "Bad Baby". :blink: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: OH NO!!!! Hey, I think maybe Abbey and Lacie could be related....  :smstarz: 

Tell you neighbors to get a life.....don't they know you have enough going on in your life right now?

I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you, but I hope it's not too bad.... :new_shocked:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sure that they will understand if you call them and tell them the situation, especially about your
husband, they do sometimes let it slide if you tell them all the circumstances, probably a small fine and warning, if that. She may be acting out because she is used to a routine and its not being met.
Her barking is a cry that I am here and want to be heard and spoiled some more. Poor little jailbird.

Hope Jerry is doing ok.

Lucy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh no! This is all you need!!

Is there any way you could apply to have this matter 'postponed' due to your husbands ill health?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Usually you would get a fine and a warning! We had animal control posted on our frig. Our neighbor had a huge dog that would climb on their wood pile shed and end up in our yard. I had a toddler at the time so I did not need a big dog in our yard. Animal Control came out talked to the guy with a lot of good ideas. Like a running kennel. It got to the point that all we had to do was call Animal Control and tell them that Braxton was in our yard. They came right out.

So instead of doing something reasonable the guy buys a horrid cork screw and hooked the dog to it. Well he got free was in our yard with the chain and corkscrew and he got caught in our wood pile.

My mom had a friend and a neighbor called about her dog barking. She had to go to court they gave her times when the dog could bark and time when the dog could not bark. Something weird like he could bark from 8AM-10PM. The rest of the time he had to be quiet.

Does your city have rules about barking dogs?

I would call and tell them about your husband and you can not make that court date and I think they would change it. I can't believe a sweet little Maltese could bark that much. (This is coming from someone whose Maltese does not bark)


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh No Lynn!!!! I hope a simple phone call will clear all this up.  I really think that you can get the case either pushed to another date due to what has been going on with Jerry or you can speak to Animal Control and see if you can work something out with them to get it thrown out. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this right now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Lynn when it rain it pours, maybe Lacie needs to come visit Matilda and B&B for awhile. I'm so sorry this is on going. I'll be praying for you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm soo sorry!!!

This is my biggest fear - having animal control after me! That is why my dogs dont' get to go outside unless i'm right there to shush them!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sorry you now have something else to worry about Lynn. I'd call them as suggested to see what can be done. The comment by Lucy is a possibility I would think.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Geez Lynn def call and explain the situation. Snoopy barks when someone mows the lawn, vacuums, uses the weed wacker, uses a drill well you get the picture. Can you hear her from inside or does she have a doggie door she uses to potty? Do your neighbors know whats going on with you? Maybe if they knew they can cut you some slack?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bless your heart, you don't need to have to deal with that now. Make a few phone calls and see if they'll let it go. If you explain the situation and that you're trying to get it under control they should understand. I wish I could give you a big ole hug, either that or come puppysit Lacie.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 27 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768646


> :w00t: OH NO!!!! Hey, I think maybe Abbey and Lacie could be related....  :smstarz:
> 
> Tell you neighbors to get a life.....don't they know you have enough going on in your life right now?
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you, but I hope it's not too bad.... :new_shocked:[/B]



That's not nice. No matter what the circumstances, you should never allow a dog to bark nonstop and bother the neighbors. It's rude, disrespecful and in some cases, against city ordinances. You need to find something that keeps the dog inside and/or quiet or face the consequences.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh no, thats all you need! i think giving them a call like Lucy said might be an idea. It wouldnt do any harm anyway


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you've already gotten a summons, I don't think calling and trying to get out of it would work or be a very good idea. You want to show the court you take this seriously and will deal with it.

You will probably get a fine and a strict order not to let your dogs bark and disturb others anymore. You will just have to make very sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my. Luckly the place I live does not have a bark law (I live outside the city limits ). But my dogs do not bark alot. My next door neighbor said she never hears them barking at all. That they are very quiet. That is something I started with them when they were young about being quiet.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Apr 28 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768967


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 27 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768646





> :w00t: OH NO!!!! Hey, I think maybe Abbey and Lacie could be related....  :smstarz:
> 
> Tell you neighbors to get a life.....don't they know you have enough going on in your life right now?
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you, but I hope it's not too bad.... :new_shocked:[/B]



That's not nice. No matter what the circumstances, you should never allow a dog to bark nonstop and bother the neighbors. It's rude, disrespecful and in some cases, against city ordinances. You need to find something that keeps the dog inside and/or quiet or face the consequences.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't think Lynn is "allowing" Lacie to bark non-stop. I believe this is happening while she is at work. Lacie senses a change in circumstances and is acting out. That's why some of us suggested calling and explaining. Also maybe keeping her inside while she isn't at home and not having access to the doggie door. And with everything she is going through I think at least "they" will understand.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of your support and understanding. 

Because I've already received the Summons, I do have to go to Court. Thank goodness it's at 6:00 p.m. so that I don't have to take more time off of work. I plan on taking all of the things that I've used to try to get Lacie not to bark so that they will know that I'm serious about this as well as a note from our vet stating that she will not perform a "de-bark" on such a small dog as it could injure her health. I have the collar that makes a high pitched sound when she barks, a collar that sprays citronella, a collar that sprays water, a birdhouse that emits an ultrasonic sound when she barks and a note from her vet explaining that a "shock" collar could kill her.

Yesterday, I put up the baby gate to block Lacie in the kitchen and allow Tilly to be on the other side so that she could still use the doggie door for for potty time. Lacie is pee pee pad trained, but Tilly isn't. Well, I guess that I didn't have the gate tight enough because Tilly managed to knock it over. I know it was Tilly because of the direction it fell. My neighbors immediately emailed me at work to let me know that Lacie was outside barking.

Today, Lacie is in the master bathroom which is huge. It's bigger than most guest bedrooms. She has the baby gate up and then 2 closed doors between her and the doggie door and she cannot see Tilly, so, if Lacie gets out of this one, I'd be shocked.

We have duo pane windows on all of the homes in the neighborhood and it isn't easy to hear Lacie bark when you're in the house. I've talked to all of my neighbors on the block and on the block behind me and no one is being bothered by Lacie's barking EXCEPT for the couple that lives next door and are unemployed. They are also trying to sell their house as they are behind in their mortgage payments. 

With that said, I have also been very patient with them as neighbors. For the first 6 months they lived in the house, they had NO window coverings -- no drapes, blinds, curtains or even sheets blocking the view (TO EVERYTHING). Then we lived with their backyard having nothing but dirt and dog poop in it for 3 years. They had a pit bull mix and seldom cleaned up the poop. They finally landscaped their backyard about 6 months ago. Their 2 teenage sons also both park their large trucks in front of my house blocking not only my view but also a part of my driveway. Their garage is full and they will not park the trucks in their driveway but on the street instead.

They have gotten rid of their dog because they are trying to sell the house. He was the husband's dog prior to their marriage (2nd marriage) and was never cared for. I always felt so sorry for him. He was never allowed inside and no one every came and played with him or walked him. He was left out in the snow and in the heat. When he got a severe ear injection, it was the neighbor on the other side that took him to the vet -- not the owners. They would leave for weekends to go boating and just leave the dog to take care of himself. Several times he dug under the gate and ended up in our yard and once he was going onto the busy street down the block when my husband saw him and kept them from getting onto the busy street where he surely would have been killed by a car.

Yes -- this couple knows about Jerry and his health problems and all of my other neighbors have asked them to be patient during this time, but they are just -- well, you know the word I'm thinking of. Not very nice people.

I was working out in my backyard after work yesterday and heard a number of dogs barking and howling. Whenever I'm out on the weekends, I also hear them, but it just doesn't seem to bother me. No one has complained about any of the other dogs in the neighborhood.

Anyway, we'll see what next Monday brings.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck I hope things go your way. There is no way you need to keep Lacie quiet for 24 hours a day. If you have really good luck the judge might tell the complainers to stop as they are being a nuisance.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Bless yours and Jerrys heart, you have had to deal with so much, including the neighbors, well you know what they say, what goes around, comes around.

I know that you won't have any problems with the court after you explain the circumstances and that
you are not trying to eliminate the problem. I think they just want to know that you are a responsible
pet owner. I will keep you all in my prayers.

I pray for Jerry to get his heart each and every day.

Lucy


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh!

In my neighborhood there are a few seniors who dog sit during the day for people who work full time. The dpg sitters bond with one person's dog. I know of four seniors who do this. 

They walk the dogs that need it and let the dogs stay home with them while they are around....then 'check' them back in to their real home in the early evening.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW Id hate to have neighbors like that. Some people should just get over themselves. I mean sersiously dogs bark.. its not like you live in a non-pet community!! Shes happy, loved and well taken care of and thats the only thing that should matter to your rude neighbors and animal control. Save the visits and phone for abused, neglected animals!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn, 
The one thng that concerns me ( a bit of paranoia on my part lol ) if you take ALL the various proofs of trying to prevent the barking... it may appear that there is no more options left and then what would that mean? It could come across like there are no avenues left and would appear the barking would just continue. I'd maybe present one or two ( leaving other 'new-options' open to 'try') and of course the present option that you have chosen which is to keep her within the house. Does she bark within the house as well? 
I know that the doggie door is Tillies method of potty, but I think I'd be a bit nervous with the neighbors having her out there on her own. ( more paranoia I know...) Is there anybody that could come take Tillie out mid day till this 'settles down"? 

I'm so sorry you have all this to deal with!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry this is going on at such a bad time for you. 
I hope it goes well in court Monday and we'll all be holding our breaths with our fingers crossed waiting for your update.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Try phoning but ask for someone of higher rank etc, or make several calls if you don't get a good answer. They might be understanding. That really sucks that it happened, you have enough to deal with.

I think I would just bring Lacie out on a leash to do her business rather than using the doggy door. I wouldn't leave her out alone. I can't do that, Jodi would go nuts barking at all the dogs....2 in each side garden and one backing us. That and any hawks etc. He usually just goes on the deck or I bring him out. 

I did have to buy a citronella collar and it does stop him in his tracks....I have to start using it again bec we are back walking after winter and he is doing his usual berserk thing with some dogs.

I can pretty much set the clock by when Jodi will go out. 

Good luck...I've just read another of your posts...i hope those neighbors move soon. Considering their character I would not trust letting your dog going out thru the doggy door when you aren't home...if that is what she does. Maybe someone can come let her out mid-day.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well we are all wondering did Lacie go to jail?

Lucy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the court time is 6PM Central time....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she didn't get Judge Judy !


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ May 4 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771829


> I think the court time is 6PM Central time....[/B]


Is she central time? I don't know. I know we are all anxious to hear how court goes. It just seems so unfair what with all the abuse and neglect that goes on with animals to pick on Lynn with all she's going through. It's bound to be obvious to everyone how well her pets are taken care of.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ May 4 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771853


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ May 4 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771829





> I think the court time is 6PM Central time....[/B]


Is she central time? I don't know. I know we are all anxious to hear how court goes. It just seems so unfair what with all the abuse and neglect that goes on with animals to pick on Lynn with all she's going through. It's bound to be obvious to everyone how well her pets are taken care of.
[/B][/QUOTE]


NM is Mountain Standard Time...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How very true. It seems to me that they should have made contact with her by phone or in person before issuing a summons. Regardless of missing a message or forgetting to return a call from them. A person can speed and still receive a warning, not a ticket.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just read your other thread about your court appearance. Somehow I missed all of this terrible drama! I can't believe how miserable your neighbors are! Hearing how they treated their own dog was absolutely horrifying. I feel so bad for you and Lacie!!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out ok and PRAYING that these neighbors of yours sell their house soon so they can be out of your hair!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE


> I don't think Lynn is "allowing" Lacie to bark non-stop. I believe this is happening while she is at work. Lacie senses a change in circumstances and is acting out. That's why some of us suggested calling and explaining. Also maybe keeping her inside while she isn't at home and not having access to the doggie door. And with everything she is going through I think at least "they" will understand.[/B]



If her dog is bothering the neighbors, she must do what ever is necessary to control the barking. It's rude and inconsiderate. Her other situation is not an excuse. I'm sorry if I sound cold hearted but, no one should have to put up with non stop barking.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gail - please leave this alone. I don't want to be rude to you, but it's obvious that you haven't read all of my prior posts nor to you know all of the facts. I don't appreciate or need your negative input at this time.

Lynn


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Lynne has done all she can to stop Lacie from barking ..

READ ALL THE POSTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd like to see what the o/p would do if they were in that situation :shocked:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two yappers. It's not easy.....actually I'm finding it impossible to keep them quiet all the time.

Our houses are very close together....AND on the water....and the water makes sound travel, thank god my neighbors are more understanding than Lynn's. 

Personally I can't stand to hear Abbey and Tink bark non-stop :smilie_tischkante: , but sometimes it can't be helped...as far as I know anyway.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree, Lynn does not need any more negative input at this time. I have read the posts and agree she has done all she can to curb the barking. Dogs bark. While I agree one should not allow their dog to go on and on, I seriously would be more disturbed living next door to someone who neglects and abuses their own dogs. And the other neighbors are not disturbed by Lacie. I think it is just someone who is being hypersensitive by choice. They are not even being understanding of Lynn's situation. Lynn, good luck to you and Lacie. I also would heed a prior poster's advice about keeping BOTH of your little ones in while you are out. You never know what these creepy neighbors might do.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about this situation, but I love your wonderful sense of humor. I don't see how you do it with all that is happening in your life right now. You are a true inspiration!!

It has been quite a few years, but some neighbors across the street from us were taken to court by their next door neighbors for barking dogs. These were big furkids, an Alaskan Malamute and another large dog, I forget the breed. These dogs were basically outdoor dogs, and barked at the usual noises, kids playing, trash trucks, UPS truck, etc. Well, the neighbor was a day sleeper and, therefore, slept during the day. Our friends had actually built a pen inside of their fenced backyard, the pen sat squarely in the middle of the yard, and kept them in this pen while they were at work. They did this to hopefully keep the dogs from barking near the neighbor's fence. Well, the neighbor still took them to court. 

Our friends brought several of their neighbors, us included, to court with them to give testimony of their effort to be good neighbors. To make a long story short (and the trial was really educational), the judge explained that when you live in a neighborhood in a city, there are certain noises which are to be expected. Those noises include barking dogs, kids yelling, cars revving engines as they drive by, etc. Since the barking was during the day, it was not considered a nuisance. The fact that the complainant slept during the day did not constitute a responsibility to his neighbors to keep those noises from existing. He further ruled that dogs do bark at night, but that it is only a problem if it is persistent and not just intermittent. 

You might ask some of your neighbors to attend court with you and to attest to what a good neighbor you have been, to your current situation, etc, and to say that the barking does not bother them. Also, it may be that the neighbors could notify you in advance of when they were going to have prospective buyers looking at their home. This way you can make certain to have Lacie inside. That would be a gesture on your part and it would hopefully facilitate their departure from your world!!! 

I agree with those saying to be careful allowing your babies to be outside while you are away from the house. I would not trust those neighbors to not open a gate and let Lacie loose, especially "when" you win the case! :thumbsup: rayer: :Good luck: 

Our neighborhood is full of dogs and when one barks, they ALL bark!!! That is another point you should mention!!! You said there are other dogs that bark and Lacie is going to join in the discussion!! Your other neighbors / friends which attend the hearing could attest to the fact there are other dogs. I'd rather have a barking dog next door than a house with poop all over the yard! That poop will result in flies and worms and odor, and can be a health hazard!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi again, i dont know what the time difference is there and in the UK and im due to go into hospital on monday and need to take bella up to my mum and dads this weekend for them to look after her for me so will be away until sunday night so might not get online before i go to hospital monday but wanted wanted to wish you and lacie the best of luck! bella and i will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 5 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772318


> Gail - please leave this alone. I don't want to be rude to you, but it's obvious that you haven't read all of my prior posts nor to you know all of the facts. I don't appreciate or need your negative input at this time.
> 
> Lynn[/B]



I have read your posts and you need to control your dog, period. I don't care what is going on in a person's life, it's rude to have an out of control barking dog.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gail -- thanks again for your input and negativity. I have put you on the "ignore posts" list and also blocked you from my "pms". And, I sincerely hope that you NEVER have to go threw the trama that I have these last 4 1/2 months.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You know, we are all sorry for the situation for which you are dealing with your husband. It's very sad, indeed. However, Gail is merely stating what a nuisance it is for a dog to be a constant barker while outside. We, too, live in a neighborhood, and we had to put up with two beagles barking during the day. We were so happy when the neighbors moved. It wasn't just the dogs in their case, but, nonetheless, the dogs added to it. Barking dogs create distractions with which neighbors should NOT have to deal. You say that Lacie is paper trained, so it seems like you could make sure Lacie doesn't get out while you are at work. No one should have to deal with another person's barking dog. Your situation with your husband really doesn't have anything to do with whether we agree about your barking dog or not. We can all feel badly for one situation and not agree with you about the other. JMHO.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Some people aren't even worth the bother! Unbelievable!


Remember what goes around WILL come back around. I wish for you Gail all that you have put forth comes back to you ten fold.


The universe remembers....


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

If these people would READ the prior posts, they might get it. I REALLY think Lynn does not need this negativity right now. If you can keep your dogs 100% quiet, good for you. May you never reside next to a complaining idiot. While you are at it ask God to tell the birds to shut up. Sorry, but I feel for you Lynn and realize you have done everything in your power to keep your little Lacie quiet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

For all of those people whose dogs never bark outside. Good for you. 

If you love your dogs and have more of them in your life some day, may you be blessed with one who is a barker. Then you can throw as many stones as you want.


----------

